# How long would you last test



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/doomsday-preppers/interactives/how-prepped-are-you1/


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

I looked at the test and figured that my Preps are not NGs Business. Bad OPSEC to let them record everything for the NSA


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I quit after the first page. Who knew we were supposed to be storing water? I never saw that episode of DD Preppers. Or do you think I can count gallons of Coke Zero as water?


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Resto said:


> I looked at the test and figured that my Preps are not NGs Business. Bad OPSEC to let them record everything for the NSA


Right. We just post everything here.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I quit after the first page. Who knew we were supposed to be storing water? I never saw that episode of DD Preppers. Or do you think I can count gallons of Coke Zero as water?


it counts


----------



## merks (Jul 2, 2012)

Just for the fun, I did it. Not that all my answers were correct, but with that I have 2-4 weeks.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

4-8 months, yeah right. Don't know how they figure thins, but I be set fer longer then that. Course I ain't to impressed with there show niether.

As ta water, will a couple a billion gallons be nough?


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

I did that text a while back just for poops and giggles. According to them, nobody will last past 2 years. Unless they updated their test, of course. I did it at least 6 months go.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

CapnJack said:


> I did that text a while back just for poops and giggles. According to them, nobody will last past 2 years. Unless they updated their test, of course. I did it at least 6 months go.


Ya, I also remember taking the same test a while back. I'm not that impressed with NatGeo's "experts" and how they grade the test. When the experts are talking they put the credentials under their names and it's seems to be always a college degree in in homeland security or something similar. I'm not sure how well their backgrounds actually make them experts in canning food and storing water.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Just to see what would happen I maxed every answer, and the best score I guess you can get is an 84 with less than 2 years of survivability. The test IMO is totally unrealistic in that not everyone has a standard survival plan nor does everyone have all of the experience and training that "they" say you must have to make it any length of time. How much you have and how much you really need to survive will vary with each family and their situation. 

Personally I do the best I can to provide my immediate family of seven (7) members with what we think we will need, and then lay in extra for barter and handouts, and I don't need some self proclaimed "expert" telling me and mine that we don't have enough or we aren't doing enough. 

I however do read, listen, and learn from the input (written word, pictures, and videos) given by the real experts, and those experts are the members of this forum.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not ready to take another 'test' to see how prepared I am. I did not even go to the link. Most of these 'experts' are paid by our tax dollars!!!!! And, the ones that matter (continuity of government) are already taken care of by my tax dollars. By my trials and tests I am prepared to hold out, on my own, for a year. If things are still bad after that, I'm old enough to where I do not want to be around to deal with it. I'll let the young Rambo types or 'doomsday bunker preppers' deal with what is left. If I have to take out a few folks before I go, so be it. I'm prepared for that, not an extended doomsday 100,000 rounds of ammo situation.

I'm not one of the 'I'll survive forever' folks. Though I do wish them well. I am prepared to survive minor disasters, and to keep me and mine happy. I am glad we have some self-sufficient folks here who will survive anything, and for an extended time. I am just not one of them.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have 1500 gallons of water but we're not close to a renewable water source. Storing water is very important if you don't have a water source on your property or close to it. I wouldn't want to walk miles each way to get water and risk having people see me. 

The questions about how many pounds of food per person are difficult to answer. I didn't go any further.

I'm sure that we have a year's worth of food and water for 4 people.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I broke down and took the test this morning. Curiosity killed the cat but also made me go to the site just to see!!!!

It said I am prepared for 1 to 2 months. I think the big thing that brought my rating down was water availability. As BillS pointed out availability is a huge factor. The 'survey' did not ask me how many Berkey filters I have or if I can filter my own source of water. I only have on hand that 2 months of water because that is all I feel I will need due to my ability to produce more. Now, in the case of a nuclear accident where I will not be able to clean up water, well... I am screwed. With Fukushima we are all in that experiment anyway.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I quit after the first page. Who knew we were supposed to be storing water? I never saw that episode of DD Preppers. Or do you think I can count gallons of Coke Zero as water?


No you can't. I stockpiled some Pepsi and found it goes bad in about 3 months. NASTY!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

oldasrocks said:


> No you can't. I stockpiled some Pepsi and found it goes bad in about 3 months. NASTY!


I kinda get the feelin that Sentry rotates all his out faster then that! Thin I've heard that the Pepsi truck stops on a regular route at his house!:eyebulge:


----------

